# Poor Gurl Going On A Date With A Rich Man



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

OK the unimaginable just happened to me Iv had real bad luck with a few dates and met these Men on date sites.

Last summer from May to Aug I would occasionally would run into this gorgeous guy (28) I ran into him like 6 times and each time we couldn't stop staring at each other.. But we never got acquainted .. I knew he didn't live in my town,But i knew he came here often. I ws always disappointed we never spoke.The second last time I saw him I was buying bottled water from a water stand and I saw in enter the grocery store he walked by and I sure he whispered something to me.. but I'm part deaf so I couldn't be so sure. I left and went home. Last time was at convenient store.. around August.

I frequent this dating site and three days ago I was on it and I saw this Guy, I was automatically attracted to him.. I read his profile and in the profile he said he would pick up his date in a Limo... well I'm like Limo?? Um OK..?

I messaged him , all I said was "Limo?" haha!! He messaged me back and said OMFG I know u we ran into each other like 3-4 times and I seen you ride your bike and I whispered to you at Safeway how beautiful you were .. .. I just about fainted ...its him!!!!

We have a date on Jan 20th He is going to pick me up in his Limo and take me to an expensive restaurant at a Classy motel hes staying at .. when he asked for a date saying all this I was in solid shock ,, I have never been or dated a Rich man before. Is this fate?Crazy I lusted over this man all summer and thought about him since August.. I thought post a picture of him because he is so handsome .. I dunno what else to say?

Err he has no shirt on cuz it was taken in the summer


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2007)

That's wonderful Battygurl, I hope everything works out fine and he doens't end up being a psycho. Please becareful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and have fun!!!!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck!! ...he's got nice arms lol


----------



## missnadia (Jan 13, 2007)

Hahahahahaaaaaaa.........


----------



## lynnda (Jan 13, 2007)

Be careful..........have fun...........and he is HOTT!!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 13, 2007)

have tons of fun on your date. however, be a tad bit skeptical about the source of his money.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

His Dad is Rich whats so funny Miss Nadia?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2007)

he's a cutie! i hope it goes well this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful date!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 13, 2007)

he's a cutie! (and those arms... lol)

I'm so excited for you!!! finally, sounds like you'll have a great date!

I haven't dated a rich man like that either, so I can't help you on that one.

keep us posted and have fun, and also, be safe! :huggies:


----------



## niksaki (Jan 13, 2007)

oh well done babes, hope all go's good for you two and have a wonderful date and stay safe!


----------



## Aliann1 (Jan 13, 2007)

As others have said, it never hurts to be a little cautious since you don't know him. Make sure you tell someone where you're going and who you're going with. Have fun!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 13, 2007)

He looks YUMMY!


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 13, 2007)

have a great time xoxo


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm happy for you. Just be careful. Hope you have a wonderful time. You deserve it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 13, 2007)

nice catch!


----------



## katrosier (Jan 13, 2007)

Have fun on your date and keep us posted. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! That's crazy! I hope you have fun Ricci! Definitely keep us updated, and we'll keep our fingers crossed he's not a wacky one!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 13, 2007)

good luck


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

have fun ricci, and please let us know how it goes.

he's cute btw..lol


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 13, 2007)

Good Luck! Hope everything goes well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 13, 2007)

Wish you the best! Have a lot of fun and take care, just hope that he is a nice guy worth of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He is really handsome by the way

anyways, i wish you the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I don't know, writing "rich" with a capital R?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2007)

lol may be his dad's name is Rich, lol, I'm just kidding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Missnadia dont start anything Ok?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, don't be evil missnadia lol

I think she's just goofing around, Battygurl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you're date will be exciting


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Im reading it negativly Thanks bluebird I am gettin excited and so is he!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2007)

Didn't you know "Rich" is short for REALLY rich?!? lol.

Kidding, BattyGurl!

Have fun! You should post that pic of him in the hotties thread, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 13, 2007)

He's cute! Have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Make sure to tell your friends/family where you are going to on that day.

Check the car number plate as well if possible.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Limo .. not car :add_wegbrech: but yes Ill make sureIts a big long black Limo the only one seen in my town


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 13, 2007)

Make sure to bring your cellphone with you.

Have fun! Hopefully this guy will turn out great!


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 13, 2007)

Lol. sure it's a limo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bigger automobile!


----------



## missnadia (Jan 13, 2007)

:brsh:

Hahah it's ok I think I already made my point.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Not really U dont make any sense


----------



## missnadia (Jan 13, 2007)

*Smile*.. would you like me to explain?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

I dunno if its a positive thing ,.. we are all supposed to love each other &amp; get along with no negativity

Think its best to foget it


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 13, 2007)

Let's talk something fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any Idea of outfit for the date? M/U? perfume?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes!! _have this beautiful shirt with diamonds and glitter on it I have some nice sexy low rise "Silver brand" Jeans,, its very fashionable Ill be wearing my hair up all sexy like with Lil strands of curls lol a few,, Damn I wish I had a camera Id show u loll.. Ill .Ill wear Ruby red pigment eye color I am going to get some fake lashes and I have black fluidline for eyeliner _

_I have Velocity Perfume By Mary Kay Ill try my bestest to get my friend to take pics of me to show u all Friday cross yer fingers!!!!_Oh Miss nadia? I am not a gold digger

I am not a gold digger think maybe we figured out what u meant nopes i dont dig gold


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds great, Battygurl! I'd love to see pics afterward!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Ugh not real diamonds rofl!!


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

im sure your gonna look 'hot hope this guy is not as uptight as the last one.. and did you mention digging for gold?? i can come over with my shovel and help if you want..lol


----------



## missnadia (Jan 13, 2007)

Hahah at least you're honest!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

ROFL han ty sweetie smooochNo Nadia here is assuming Im a gold digger I think


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

i was kidding.. but yeah sometimes im to honest for my own good.

i was just trying to make you laugh "hugs"


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww ty Everyone knows I am a nice person here and I am not the arguing type ,, most times anyways lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! I'll bring a shovel to! Let's get to it! haha jk

Just tryin' to cheer you up Battygurl!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats why I love you allllll!! ty hun lol


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

You're welcome Sweetie! So where are you going on your "HOT" date?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

A very Classy expensive restaraunt in my town,, U have to dress up there Its called Fortsters


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds awesome!! He is quite the looker!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 13, 2007)

That is so exciting!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

I know!! hes so likes me too .. I remeber lol I know!! im freken nervous!! never been in a Classy place ever!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't be nervous, Sweetie!! You'll be fine!


----------



## Annia (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope this works out for you, it's awesome that you were able to meet him through other means.

I bet you'll look gorgeous, take pics if ya can. arty:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope you have a fabulous time on your date!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 13, 2007)

It sounds like you two have been running into each other enough - a date was bound to come out of this!

Have fun, and let us know if he treats you like a princess! Obviously you know to be careful, etc., but just enjoy being on a fun date with a good-looking guy! And we want details when you get back!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2007)

what happened to the pic?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

I figured it might create some jealousy sorry I remved it


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

girl i say you should just go check it out you have nothing to lose you get to have company dinner and a limo ride have fun and get to know him a lil and you decide if he is for you or not


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

He hasnt taking a lady out on a date either for a long time. this is the life he lives and its not my fault ,, hes so damn goodlooking ,, and well off too


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes money isn't everything. He is probably a real sweetie, and would be rich or poor. You know what I'm saying?

Maybe since you've run into him so much, this is fate bringing you all together!! YAY!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Exactly .. iI belive its fate!!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww, i'm too late to see the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun on your date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Jan 13, 2007)

I am so happy for you Ricci! That is great that you ran into him on the dating sight, sounds like fate brought you two together again. I hope he turns out to be a great guy, please keep us updated.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yay for you!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2007)

damn i missed the pic lol.... i hope u have a great time and hey u never know he might be the one for you.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 13, 2007)

I missed the pic too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck on your date, and be careful. Carry a cellphone if you can, quarters, and money for a cab if you have too. Im sure he's a really nice guy, but you can never be too safe.

Take pics if you can, and dont forget to tell us everything about your night!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2007)

Who'd have thought this innocent thread could lead to so much drama??? Yikes!

I just wanted to say, once again, that I hope you have a great time on your date, Battygurl.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks hun .. I know I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 14, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 14, 2007)

The meaty part of this thread is gone! LOL


----------

